# my trailer advice



## thebigpunn (Jan 15, 2008)

well i have seen a lot of questions about trailers here. mostly about what size to get. well i have a 6x12 single axle....and i need a bigger one! i say if you can afford it, get the biggest trailer your truck can pull safely! tandem axle. you will come across store deals, buds that wifes wont let em hunt enough deals, buds that work too much deals, buds that are too lazy to get thier ***** out of bed so early deals, buds that got laid off deals and just plain you gotta have it deals that soon enough that trailer aint gonna be big enough!


----------

